# Forme n'affiche plus le parcours



## starflite (29 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
depuis la mise à jour sur iOS 14 puis les parcours de l'application Forme ne s'affichent plus sur l'iPhone, seul le point de départ est affiché.
La montre (série 4) et l'iPhone 7 sont à jours et j'ai déjà réinitialisé la montre et réinstallé iOS de l'iPhone, sans succès.
l'iPhone est à l'iOS 14.1 et la montre Watch OS 7.0.2
Y a t'il une solution?
Merci


----------



## Oizo (30 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai contacté l'assistance Apple et j'attends un retour de leur part. 

Suite à la mise à jour iOS 14 j'ai eu le même problème, j'ai restauré l'iPhone et l'Apple Watch, depuis c'est pire, les exercices ne s'affichent plus du tout sur l'iPhone.


----------



## starflite (1 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
merci pour l'info, tenez moi au courant.
Merci


----------



## Oizo (6 Novembre 2020)

L'assistance ne m'a jamais rappelé mais j'ai fait les dernières mises à jour sorties hier soir : iOS 14.2 et WatchOS 7.1 , et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Même sur les anciens parcours qui n'indiquaient avec que le point de départ, j'ai le parcours complet qui est affiché, c'était donc mémorisé mais pas affiché.


----------

